# Hafod colliery bank



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Brief history lesson...

Hafod Colliery was sunk in the 1860s and originally called the Ruabon New Colliery and at its peak employed around 2,000 workers producing gas, household, coking and steam coal. When the North Wales coal quota system was introduced in the early 1930s Hafod was allocated 371,768 tons at a time when the colliery was actually producing 570,000 tons. The colliery closed on 11 March 1968 by the National Coal Board.

An advert for the company









This was the surface of the nearby Bersham colliery, Im sure that both connected underground. (couldnt find a pic of hafod)









So, the start of my little walk, this bank has changed so much in the last 10years. Back then it was just a black bank...but now its thriving with trees and wild life

















A nice place to rest









This is the new monument on the top of the bank. It works like a sundial, but each hour stone has a place engraved into it that has a significance to the coal mining age. They also point out to where the mine location is and how far away they are. You would have to see the stones to understand how they work, and I was to stupid to take a pic 









This is a view of Johnstown, my village









Just a random shot of my foot









All comments and critisism welcome, need to learn somehow :thumb:

Also, this is kind of what I was going to put in Maxtors photo comp, but couldnt get it to work right...so opted out this time









Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Pics aren't working for me matey. 

Is it me or you?


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Works for me mate...anyone else having problems? I'm using the img code from photobucket...it's always worked for me before


----------

